
Ask HN: Covid-19 Hospitals prohibiting staff from wearing PPE. How to fix? - wtf_no_ppe
Several doctors I know are prohibited from wearing Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) such as masks because the administration at the hospitals where they work think it will scare the patients. These doctors aren&#x27;t working directly with Covid-19 patients, but given the nature of a doctors work and the fact that they are working in hospitals it&#x27;s very likely that they are at a higher than normal risk for being exposed to the virus. It seems incredibly irresponsible and dangerous that they aren&#x27;t allowed to wear any protective equipment at all.<p>None of these doctors want to create a fuss and risk their jobs so they aren&#x27;t fighting back.<p>Do you guys have any ideas or strategies that can be used to persuade hospital administration to allow their employees to protect themselves? I&#x27;ve thought about calling local news stations on their behalf, but is there a better way to persuade them?
======
pwg
> I've thought about calling local news stations on their behalf, but is there
> a better way to persuade them

Sadly, public embarrassment is likely the fastest way to get a change in
attitude out of the admins at any individual hospital. So yeah, try to get the
local news stations to carry the story (and to call those admins and ask
pointed questions).

The slower, but more reliable way that helps everyone everywhere, would be to
convince their regulatory bodies (CDC? or whomever) to issue a decree that all
medical personnel should be wearing masks at all times. Then, because it is a
requirement from "on high" the local admins will likely relent.

------
gshdg
What the actual fuck?

The staff probably have grounds for an OSHA case (if this is in the US;
equivalent body in any other developed country) and/or a lawsuit.

The media is probably the way to get the quickest action; but you may want to
also look into getting legal representation.

------
btian
Contact Matt Richtel from NYT, and your local stations too

